# Netgear Wireless G router WGR614 yellow internet icon



## RouterBroken (Aug 6, 2008)

I've had my router connecting two computers to the internet for over a month now and I recently tried to set up a wireless connection and secure it, because i wanted to get my xbox360 online and i have already bought the Xbox 360 wireless adapter for it. I put the Netgear disk in and went thru the setup process up to where it asked for my PPPoE information... i had no idea what that was and just canceled out of it all
i noticed my router had the Internet icon glowing yellow. now instead of having my computer online and xbox live i just have my dads computer online. or if i switch out the cords just mine online.:sigh: 
feel free to ask me more about this, i may have left some out
thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
What is the expected Upstream/Downstream speed for your ISP Connection?
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? Have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

